# Medicare Inpatient Consult Codes



## PLAIDMAN (Aug 9, 2011)

For Medicare patients:

My docs do not always meet documentation guidelines for 99221, it was my understanding of the new inpatient consult rules, that Medicare wants you to use inpatient follow up codes 99232;99233 if documentation is not met for 99221?  When I do this I get denied stating services are included in global, even though I use mod 24.  Is anyone else having this issue? It looks to me like they are assuming it is included because I used follow up code.  Needless to say, no it is not included, it is completely different body part, hence the 24.

How do I resolve this issue? 

Should I send them their own guidelines(ha)?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Aug 15, 2011)

Sometimes I do; even with a different dx and mod. 24.  Resubmit the claim with an appeal letter/reconsideration and documenation to prove your case.

Good luck~


----------

